# Macbook Pro et Vidéo-projecteur



## valmo28 (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant tout je tiens à m'excuser sur la redondance de mon post. J'admets que la question a déjà été posée mais je n'arrive pas à appliquer les solutions sur ma machine.

Voici mon problème :

Je suis un tout nouveau propriétaire de Macbook Pro. Pour des raisons professionnelles, j'utilise beaucoup les présentations de diaporama via PowerPoint. Après avoir acheté l'accessoire nécessaire pour brancher une connexion VGA je suis très surpris du résultat.
Lorsque je quitte le mode "Plein Ecran" du diaporama, le video-projecteur projette un fond d'écran qui n'est pas celui de mon bureau actuel et qui ne correspond absolument pas à ce que j'ai à l'écran de mon ordinateur. (Il faut préciser qu'il s'agit d'une photo personnelle enregistrée sur mon Pc). 

Mes questions sont les suivantes :

Comment appliquer les paramètres du mode miroir par défaut, dès le branchement du video-projecteur ?
Est-il possible de gérer le fond d'écran qui apparait lorsque le video-projecteur est branché ?
Existe-t-il un raccourci clavier permettant de basculer RAPIDEMENT en mode miroir ?


Information Macbook Pro : Logiciel  OS X 10.9.2 
Information PowerPoint : Version Mac 2011


Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Tout se gère dans "préférences systemes" puis moniteurs.Là, tu pourras gérer ton fond d'écran du videoprojecteur, changer l'image ou alors cocher la case "recopie video". Dans ce cas, ce qui est vu par le videoproj est le même bureau que ton mac. C'est pas forcement ce qu'il y a de mieux car dans ce cas, tout le monde voit le bordel du bureau...  En cochant la petite case en bas des prefs moniteurs : "afficher les options de recopie video dans la barre des menus", tu pourra gérer ca rapidement.


----------



## valmo28 (30 Septembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup Tuncurry de ta réponse. 

Tout est très clair. 

Je me permets de profiter un peu de tes connaissances :

Actuellement, lorsque je clique sur moniteur dans préférences je n'ai pas la possibilité d'accéder aux réglages dont tu me parles. 

Suis-je obligé d'attendre que le vidéo-projecteur soit branché pour avoir accès à ces derniers ?

Si c'est le cas, les réglages seront-ils devenus par défaut quel que soit le video-projecteur auquel je me connecterai ou devrais-je refaire la manipulation pour un nouvel appareil ?


Merci


----------

